# Blotched anthias



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just wanted to start this new thread about these amazing little guys. I've been doing my due diligence with as much research as I can about them before I pull the trigger and grab some for my tank. My understanding is that these guys are not the easiest kept and do go for a hefty price. I've also heard they were seasonal as well and come a bit cheaper during certain times of the year when there are more around... I hear the prime season to find these guys are around November? If anyone can confirm this. Also if anyone knows the best place to purchase these guys for a good price in the greater toronto area... As much info about these guys is much appreciated as well as where is the best place to get them.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have seen them at NAFB and I think john is still in info so you could ask Ezra to order you some for the next shipment. Good luck!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Borbonius Anthias.....*

Hi there. I've had the opportunity to keep a few successfully over time. Of the ones that I have had - 1 succumbed to an eye infection, and 1 succumbed to air in its swim bladder issues. The others have been healthy and have good homes (including mine  ). Borbonius/Blotchy Anthias (Borbs) are beautiful and animated fish. One of my favourites.

The main concern for this species of fish (and most deep water species) is air/nitrogen forming in their swim bladder. If the fish is not slowly acclimated from deeper depths as it is brought up to the surface; it will be subject to swim bladder issues. You will notice that the fish will be swimming awkwardly on an angle or even swimming upside down. You want to find a specimen that is swimming properly and not resting on a rock or overhang to keeping it upright.

The second concern that some hobbyists have had is acclimating it to the bright lights of most home reefs. The natural environment for this species is "deep sea" where light penetration is lower with shadows of overhangs and crevices. Borbs will be quite shy at first and need time to become accustomed to the newer brighter environment. Most are noticeably more active at night/dusk in an aquarium environment.

Perhaps due to lighting differences; the third concern is getting them to eat. This may take some time as well as the fish adjusts to its environment and tank mates. Anthias in general have voracious appetites and in general need to be fed 2-3 times a day.

Each fish is unique some will hide in crevices more than others. Others will swim out and be visible more than others. It's the luck of the draw.

When shopping for a Borb. Look for the standard: colouration, condition (injuries), size, and overall health (is it skinny? is it active?, breathing hard? etc., etc.). Make sure you observe it swimming upright and properly. If it isn't swimming properly - pass on it. The chances of it rectifying its swimming pattern on its own is slim. Determine if its eating. If you have an environment that has slower, less aggressive fish - you can decide whether or not it is worth the risk taking it home and coaxing it to eat. I've never had any issues with fish not eating (knock on wood).

The price range that I've seen recently for this species at LFS is $150-$300 depending on condition/colouration, size, season etc. I've seen them at NAFB (North American Fish Breeders), Reef Raft, Big Show Frags, and SUM (Sea U Marine). As usual - they generally sell out quickly. It never hurts to ask an LFS to keep their eyes open for you. The collection/capture process, acclimation process from deep waters, popularity/'rarity' and shipping mortality is what determines the premium in pricing for this species.

There is a "season" so to speak that makes them easier to collect. Approx. - October - December; Borbs seem to swim up to shallower waters that make collection easier and decompression issues easier. The 2 underlying theories are spawning at shallower levels during this season and/or food supply is scarce at deeper levels during this season - forcing Borbs to shallower levels.

Enclosed is a picture of mine that has been with me for a while now. Active, not shy, and a character on its own. 

I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Hi there. I've had the opportunity to keep a few successfully over time. Of the ones that I have had - 1 succumbed to an eye infection, and 1 succumbed to air in its swim bladder issues. The others have been healthy and have good homes (including mine  ). Borbonius/Blotchy Anthias (Borbs) are beautiful and animated fish. One of my favourites.
> 
> The main concern for this species of fish (and most deep water species) is air/nitrogen forming in their swim bladder. If the fish is not slowly acclimated from deeper depths as it is brought up to the surface; it will be subject to swim bladder issues. You will notice that the fish will be swimming awkwardly on an angle or even swimming upside down. You want to find a specimen that is swimming properly and not resting on a rock or overhang to keeping it upright.
> 
> ...


+1
Good write up red!

~Tony


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

++1 something


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I should add that even if they look 'fine' at the fish store, the swim bladder issue could still be there, just not noticeable at the time.

Your best success is to get one that has been in an aquarium for over 3 months minimum.


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Hi there. I've had the opportunity to keep a few successfully over time. Of the ones that I have had - 1 succumbed to an eye infection, and 1 succumbed to air in its swim bladder issues. The others have been healthy and have good homes (including mine  ). Borbonius/Blotchy Anthias (Borbs) are beautiful and animated fish. One of my favourites.
> 
> The main concern for this species of fish (and most deep water species) is air/nitrogen forming in their swim bladder. If the fish is not slowly acclimated from deeper depths as it is brought up to the surface; it will be subject to swim bladder issues. You will notice that the fish will be swimming awkwardly on an angle or even swimming upside down. You want to find a specimen that is swimming properly and not resting on a rock or overhang to keeping it upright.
> 
> ...


Great info! There's definitely some risks with purchasing these fish and it doesn't come cheap.. lots to look out for and inspect before pulling the trigger. Good to know there is some validity to what i heard about their season coming up, hopefully this means that in the next couple months they will be more readily available ... and cheaper


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Hi there. I've had the opportunity to keep a few successfully over time. Of the ones that I have had - 1 succumbed to an eye infection, and 1 succumbed to air in its swim bladder issues. The others have been healthy and have good homes (including mine  ). Borbonius/Blotchy Anthias (Borbs) are beautiful and animated fish. One of my favourites.
> 
> The main concern for this species of fish (and most deep water species) is air/nitrogen forming in their swim bladder. If the fish is not slowly acclimated from deeper depths as it is brought up to the surface; it will be subject to swim bladder issues. You will notice that the fish will be swimming awkwardly on an angle or even swimming upside down. You want to find a specimen that is swimming properly and not resting on a rock or overhang to keeping it upright.
> 
> ...


Great post Red, funny I never realized you had one as they are on my reef dream team for some time now. Just seem not to be able to time the availability and my schedule as they sell out pretty quick!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*I'll keep my eyes open......*

I'll post if I see any on my weekend adventures.  . You can drop by sometime (after my upgrade) to have a look. My Borb holds its own amongst a Purple Tang, Sargassum and Blue Throat Trigger. It fights for food just the same as they do and isn't shy.  Again....luck of the draw.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Possible Availability......*

For people seeking these.....I have a connection that may come through this weekend. E-mail me for details.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

BIGSHOW said:


> I should add that even if they look 'fine' at the fish store, the swim bladder issue could still be there, just not noticeable at the time.
> 
> Your best success is to get one that has been in an aquarium for over 3 months minimum.


You may want to buy this:

http://www.bigshowfrags.com/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=64_87&product_id=88


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Picked up two small Borbs today at NAFB, they brought in 4 and all appear to be healthy according to Red's and other people's advice on the interweb. Fingers crossed that they do fine. 

Thanks again Mr Red the keeper of the lists for sourcing them for me


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No problem at all. I'm glad you and others walked away with a nice find. Apparently - "It's what I do"  Good luck with it.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*NAFB - ALL SOLD! Sold out......*

Thanks to those that have inquired. F.Y.I. - ALL the Borbs that came in have been sold out. Thanks to those that were prompt in picking them up


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here are the Borbs I acquired this weekend


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

SO cool! Thanks for sharing. I'm glad they landed and remained healthy. Fingers crossed.


----------

